# FMA in the movies



## arnisandyz (Mar 11, 2002)

OK all you FMA  fans, how many mainstream movies or TV shows can you name that contains some FMA action or influence that didn't get credit?  Here is my "guess".   Enter the Dragon (siniwali overshadowed by the nunchacku) Perfect Weapon (could be Kenpo), Some Segal movie where he breaks a pool cue in half and siniwali's some guyshead as well as his emptyhand entrys (looks like hubad to me).  Kiss of the Dragon,  Rambo (balisong), Big trouble in little China (balisong), Cheech and Chong (balisong).  Martial Law (Samo did siniwali with two fish).

No disrespect to any styles or people,  I don't know enough about your style to know if your movements are similar to ours, they just look FMA to me.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 11, 2002)

> Some Segal movie where he breaks a pool cue in half and siniwali's some guyshead as well as his emptyhand entrys (looks like hubad to me).




"Some Guy" in the movie was Dan Inosanto.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Good point!  I think Dan Inosanto and Jeff Imada have a whole lot to do with getting FMA into the movies since they were stunt coregraphers/stuntmen for so many action movies.


----------

